# Forum > News > Community Chat > Anime >  [Review] Laughing Salesman

## TheDanishGuy

*Laughing Salesman* 

Hello, my children! This is part one of a trilogy on the ghastly beauty of HORROR anime!

This anime is unique in how little information I could drum up on it. Heck, I have two sites that list different episode counts! It also doesn’t have a Wikipedia article. So if you want something obscure, look no further. Each episode is lunchbreak sized, around 10 minutes each, and all have resolved plots within each episode.

We follow FM, the eponymous Laughing Salesman. He has a portly frame, a doughy face, and a terrifying laugh.
He attempts to give people whatever their hearts most desire, without any personal gain.
Since this is not a viable business strategy, it usually goes horribly wrong for his clients.
The beauty of it is that most of the time, the Laughing Salesman can’t be blamed for the predicaments his clients are in. He simply took their snowball and sent it rolling.

*Final score: 10/10*

*Final thoughts:* This is an awesome little series for psychological horror fans, since Laughing Salesman is basically Satan’s personality mixed with the Joker’s general looks.
He is a delightfully evil entity, who never takes off his plastered on, extremely wide smile.
A lot of the clients have humorous puns in their names, beginning lightly what will later become another creepy episode. And the closing, distinctive laugh as FM walks off, knowing he has helped another hapless victim in a direction to screw over his own life, is something that lingers long after.

----------


## Remus3

lel, forgot about this- watching it now since i have some free time before bed  :Smile:  thank you for the insight into the series

http://live-evil.fansub-torrents.com/#LaughingSalesman

for those who are curious.

----------


## hackerlol

> *Laughing Salesman* 
> 
> Hello, my children! This is part one of a trilogy on the ghastly beauty of HORROR anime!
> 
> This anime is unique in how little information I could drum up on it. Heck, I have two sites that list different episode counts! It also doesn’t have a Wikipedia article. So if you want something obscure, look no further. Each episode is lunchbreak sized, around 10 minutes each, and all have resolved plots within each episode.
> 
> We follow FM, the eponymous Laughing Salesman. He has a portly frame, a doughy face, and a terrifying laugh.
> He attempts to give people whatever their hearts most desire, without any personal gain.
> Since this is not a viable business strategy, it usually goes horribly wrong for his clients.
> ...


I found your review to be Informative enough to give me an Idea of what this Anime is about. 

You were both short and to the point, which I think is a positive to get someone Interested in a product they know nothing of or would otherwise be disinterested(anime for me) in. Perhaps some visual aids to accompany your future reviews, a picture or two no more.
I also give a thumbs up for your command of the English language displayed through your colourful description of the leading character.

Thanks for the review. I'm looking forward to your next one TDG  :Smile: ...

----------


## Watcher

*Thank you for the review! I enjoyed reading it and i will be sure to have a look at the laughing salesman. Only thing i missed is to add a picture of the series to the thread to make it more attractive or else it just looks like a wall of text. But that is just my opinion*  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheDanishGuy

Thank you all! I hope you've seen my later reviews where I hopefully did as you suggested! ^_^

And for this review in particular, I plum forgot to add a picture! Hopefully that won't happen again! (Except for in Futari Milky Holmes, which I couldn't find a pic for. :/)

~ TDG

----------

